

The Startup Illusion - kristofferR
http://techcrunch.com/2015/06/20/the-startup-illusion/?ncid=rss

======
paulhauggis
"Entrepreneurs are choosing to embrace the lie of probable success whilst
ignoring the daunting statistics that contradict such thinking, such as the
fact that 80 percent of startups fail within 18 months"

I think this happens this often because businesses are built around a cool
idea, instead of a business model.

I now have 2 successful businesses built around a business model instead of an
idea. I first figured out how to make money and then created the platform to
do it.

I used to go to startup competitions in my area and the winners were always
ideas that will never make money..like a Twitter clone that allows 300
characters. All failed within 6 months.

The other problem is that people don't realize it's not all about going to
cool events and being a rock star. The majority of work done on a business is
boring.

If you can't trudge through all of the boring work to get to the 1% that's
cool, you won't make it.

